# "Meow" says Linkin and Korin



## KittyCute (May 23, 2004)

Hi I just joined the forum today so that I can have a place to go to meet fellow cat-owners where I can receive and share information on of course our kitties!!

Let me introduce myself and sorry in advance for the long post . . .for I plan to become an active member here and want to get to know the other regulars 

*About me?*
I live in San Francisco and I just recently adopted 2 cats from the Peninsula Humane Society last Saturday, May 15th.

I've had animals all my life and my last pet was my beloved 8-year old German Shepherd whom I've had since she was a puppy. In February 2003 she passed away suddenly and unexpectenly of the "silent killer" Hermangio Sarcoma Cancer. That was the hardest thing I had to go through and it still breaks my heart.

Anyway since then I've moved to the Bay Area from Hawaii and I've had no pets--my life has been a drap without an animal companion. Also I've moved to new apartment recently on May 8th and well, the new apartment doesn't allow doggies . . .which I really was thinking about getting a puppy. That's okay though, because I really don't have time for a dog right now in my life (I work way too much!!haha)

This place does allow kitties however. . . .

So one afternoon on Saturday May 15th-- after I did some shopping for the new apartment, I decided to stop by the local Humane Society to see if any kittens needed a good home. Well believe me, all the kittens found a home before I could even consider any. They had no kittens available, only adult cats. 

Well, I still looked . . .then started to adore this particular cat . . .then started considering getting an adult cat as opposed to a kitten. . . 

I never really thought of adopting an adult cat . . .only the cute babies crossed my "only want a puppy or kitten first-biased" mind. 

Sooo . . . . I decided to "get aquainted" with the cat . . .but wait?! 

He's in the cage with another cat . . .and the Humane Society volunteer says that they are a "bonded pair" and that they could only be adopted together. 

Hmmmm, well . . .would be cruel to seperate a "bonded pair" right?
And they could keep eachother company while I'm at work right? 

Well, longer story made short: I adopted not one--but TWO cats that day for the price of one . . .it felt so good to rescue 2 cats from the shelter.

*About the Boys?*
*Name:* Linkin and Korin
*Age:* Both are about 1 years old
*Sex:* Males
*Color:* Both are pure black w/ black nose & Whiskers. BIG yellow eyes!
*Long or Short: *Linkin has short-hair and Korin has medium hair.
*Weight:* Linkin is 9.5lbs and Korin is 11 lbs

They are such cute and loving kitties and it only took them only ONE day to get used to their new enviroment and us. Its amazing how fast they adjusted and it seems like I've had them all their lives.

They are such rascals and the Humane Society was right about the bonded pair thing. . . because, one of them can't do something without the other wanting to do it at the same exact time: such as--peeing, pooping, eating, drinking, scratching the post, running down the hallway. Gosh they are joined at the hip practically! But I love them already and they are so loving and very hilarious. 

They are my baby boys!!









Korin Sitting Handsome








Korin's Cute Sleepy Face!!








Linkin's Big Yellow Eyes








Linkin-- My Halloween Cat!








Brother's That Stick Together . . .Lick Eachother


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

KittyCute,

Welcome to the forum, you have a pair of lovely boys! And welcome to the Bay Area, where kitty apartments are plentiful! I can't believe you had to come all the way down to the Peninsula Humane Society to find your kitties -- I live right by there and had to drive up to San Francisco to the Animal Care & Control Center to find my two babies!

Congrats on the new additions to your family!

-- Brite


----------



## firelightsj (Mar 22, 2004)

Your new babies are so beautiful!!! I love black kitties.... my Maya is black (although with a white undercoat) with big yellow eyes too. I think its awesome that becuase of you, these two guys not only get to stay together but in such an obviously great new home. And I think cats know those things too.... they will be forever grateful and loyal to you.  Congratulations!!


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Your babies are just beautiful!!:)

I love black cats, 3 of my cats are black cats.

Did you name them after Korn and Linkin Park?


----------



## KittyCute (May 23, 2004)

*Named After*

Actually yeah, I did name Linkin after "Linkin Park," but Korin was named after a character on an anime series "Dragonball"


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

I enjoyed your story, and I love how bonded your 2 boys are. I wonder if that's more common with the males--our 2 boys are also very close, while our 2 females like to pretend they are only cats... :roll:


----------



## KittyCute (May 23, 2004)

It may be true about the boys being more bonded than female kitties. From my past experience I've noticed that in general it seems that boys are more affectionate than female cats. . . .but that's just from my own experience and I'm sure it differs from cat to cat. This is the first time that I've owned 2 cats at once. . .and they are indeed joined at the hip. . .haha


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Hello! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  I'm fairly new here myself. I have already received assistance with some of the questions I had about my kitties. It's a nice place to hang out and read about everyones cats.

It's sweet that you took them both in. I'm partial to black cats too. Two of my 3 black.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## KittyCute (May 23, 2004)

Thanks everyone for all the friendly comments!! I already love this forum, it really is filled with nice people!


----------

